# Slings N' Things is adding a staff!



## andie22 (Nov 9, 2010)

Hey girls!
Slings N' Things is adding a staff. I would love for all the women to be on it. So, please apply at [email protected]. Be sure to include your AT name in the email. You won't regret it! Thanks.

Andie


----------



## nag (Jun 13, 2007)

Info sent.


----------



## andie22 (Nov 9, 2010)

ttt


----------



## andie22 (Nov 9, 2010)

ttt


----------



## snoitcelfer (Dec 7, 2010)

Can you give a little description of what you are looking for and expectations?


----------



## andie22 (Nov 9, 2010)

I am looking for people that can promote my slings all over the country. I will be sending slings to my staff throughout the year of my new designs. I also have a rewards program in place to help give my staff an incentive to promote more of my slings and show them off on their bows. You could send an email to [email protected] if you have any other specific questions. Thank you


----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)

Sent an email


----------



## soldiergirl81 (Sep 29, 2010)

Email sent!


----------



## cassilou (Feb 1, 2010)

Email sent.


----------



## andie22 (Nov 9, 2010)

ttt emails returned


----------



## andie22 (Nov 9, 2010)

come on ladies!


----------



## goofyswife2788 (Jun 5, 2008)

Sent


----------



## andie22 (Nov 9, 2010)

emails all answered


----------



## andie22 (Nov 9, 2010)

keep em coming


----------



## Diamondgirl27 (Mar 26, 2009)

email sent


----------



## andie22 (Nov 9, 2010)

emails replied. Looking for more ladies!


----------



## andie22 (Nov 9, 2010)

ttt


----------



## andie22 (Nov 9, 2010)

ttt


----------



## coopers354 (Jan 26, 2009)

email sent


----------



## andie22 (Nov 9, 2010)

all emails responded. Thanks


----------



## andie22 (Nov 9, 2010)

ttt


----------



## BOWdacious1 (Dec 12, 2009)

Email sent, curious to know more.....


----------



## LadyBowhunter63 (Feb 3, 2010)

Where can you see a photo of your slings? Would like to know what I might want to represent.


----------



## andie22 (Nov 9, 2010)

You can search for Slings N' Things. I have a lot of threads with different types of braids and colors that will come up. Thanks


----------



## southerngirl71 (May 7, 2008)

Email sent!


----------



## Samr47373 (Jan 21, 2007)

email sent


----------



## LadyBowtech (Feb 12, 2009)

email sent


----------

